# Runny poop



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Just a quick question, my newbie bird sapphire has had strange poop these last 3 days. It's not coiled and hard Like the others it's more sloppy and straight and wet. she's acting perfectly fine, playing, singing ,eating. She is moulting and demanding head scratches off zuko. Can moulting cause poop changes. I have also put one of those bell shaped seed with fruit treats in there cage and she's the only one who is eating it. Could that be the cause of it. I will monitor her and if I see any changes in her actions I will take her straight to the vet. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How long has Sapphire been with you now?

Are you giving Sapphire egg food to help with the molt?

Yes, molting (and other stress) can change the consistency of a bird's feces.

The bell-shaped seed/fruit treat should not cause the change but it isn't a good idea to give your budgie's unlimited access to treats of that type. Put it in the cage for maybe 10 minutes and then remove it. Allow them to have it once a week.

It's always best to offer healthy alternatives as treats such as fresh vegetables.*


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

She was with my partner for a month at his house and she has been with me for about 6 weeks roughly now. I will take the bell treat out, it is the first time I have ever gave them any treats apart from millet. She has demolished quite a bit of it and it has raisins and other fruit in it. She is totally fine in every other way but I'm worried it's the start of something else. I keep changing the paper at the bottom of the cage to keep a check on it. Sometimes it's fine other times not so fine. This is a picture of ones she done this afternoon. She doesn't seem to poop as often as the others either.









Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From what I'm seeing in the photo, you have nothing to worry about with regard to her poop at this time.*


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you. That is a relief. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------

